# • Stuck for 7 min at startup : "bmc initialization wait .." •



## Arthur3d (Sep 19, 2018)

Dear all,

I just received my "new" Tyan S7025 (used, but as new and for good reason) in replacement of mine that burned (thanks to Intel chipset series 5500's temps). The bios of my "new" motherboard was corrupted, I managed to get it started by taking the bios chip from my old S7025 .. \ o /

However I still have a big problem: the BMC (v2.1) fails to initialize, the bios remains stuck for more than 7 min at startup on post "bmc initialization wait ..." .

Moreover, the BMC is not accessible via the bios or the LAN network, and I can't find the IPMI devices under Windows 10 or Ubuntu, I tried with IpmiUtil, IpmiCFG, Openipmi, but unsuccessful (no ipmi device found).

• My question: Is there a way to disable the BMC or reset it on the S7025? •

I spent a lot of time searching the internet and Tyan's site, there is everything you need in the S7010 manual: j7 = BMC reset / disable Jumper, and the S7020: J13 = BMC reset / disable Jumper ... but nothing in the manual of the s7025 ... I even tried jumpers not referenced: j168, jp12, j74, j75, j52, but none of them seems to be related to the BMC.

 The sad thing in the story is that when I received the motherboard, the bios was corrupt, but not the BMC v1.6 (blinking green led), I updated to the 2.1 by the web interface, without errors, but after reboot, the bmc was no longer reachable (constant green led), and I replaced the bios chip after. :banghead:

I am really stuck on this problem and i already send a mail to Tyan.. 

Thank you in advance for any help you could bring to me.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Why did you not get the firmware etc from Tyan https://www.tyan.com/Motherboards=S7025=S7025AGM2NR=downloads=EN


----------



## Arthur3d (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello Joeten,
As previously written, I look well on the site of Tyan, it provides a tool for the Bios update, but not for the BMC bios, just a file to push trought ... bmc i think .:huh: Effectively, reflashing the BMC'bios could be a great way, but no tools on Tyan's website, nor on their FTP ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Would it not be more apt to work if the correct bios was installed first.


----------



## Arthur3d (Sep 19, 2018)

hey Joeten, did you read at least my first post? You answer me in your 1st post to see on the site of Tyan while I explain that there is no info for the s7025 but there is everything for the s7010 and s7020 .
In addition, as previously explained, I received the motherboard with the bios already burnt, it means that the motherboard does not start even, does not display anything, do not beep, I had to find the fault first ... I bought it as functional ... I used the only thing that works on the motherboard: the BMC, and we can not update the bios through the BMC, just the BMC bios. In fact I was lucky to be able to physically changed the bios on the CM, otherwise it would have gone to the trash ...
But this is not the subject, my question: 
*How can we do on a S7025 to disable or reset the BMC like on S7010 & S7020 ? *


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I guess you are not looking at the correct page as the 1 I gave you has the correct bios.


----------



## Arthur3d (Sep 19, 2018)

I guess you misunderstood all my treads :whistling:... And I hope that you know what a BMC is ... 
At the moment, I haven't any motherboard bios problem, it's the BMC's BIOS.. that you could find to on Tyan's site, but no tools to use it, you have to push it by IPMI or LAN ... 
Tyan started to answer me, if I have the solution I will post it here because I am not alone with this problem but nobody was able to answer.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Any chance you're talking about the Celestix boxes (marimba) ?


----------



## Arthur3d (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi Tristar, I use my machine as workstation, I have no KVM or other controllers behind. But forcing the update of the BMC by a controller like Celestix may could do it, because it's a standard... but you have to have one !


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Wait, so you're using one of these patch management appliances as a workstation ? or am I getting this wrong...


----------



## Arthur3d (Sep 19, 2018)

You getting wrong , Tyan tech team give a reply :

"There is no way we can disabled the BMC or even reset it except to send it to RMA for repair. You can still boot-up the S7025 but you have to wait around for more than 10 ~ 15 minutes."

That'it ... because this motherboard doesnt have any jumper to do this, unlike previous model ...


----------

